# 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!



## Sanny (12. Oktober 2001)

*40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

-Die durchschnittliche Länge beträgt 25 cm. 
-Salatgurken bleiben eine ganze Woche hart. 
-Eine Salatgurke würde Dir niemals erzählen, dass Größe gar nicht zählt. 
-Salatgurken sind niemals zu erregt. 
-Du kannst eine Salatgurke im Supermarkt zunächst betasten, um festzustellen, wie hart sie ist, bevor sie mit nach Hause genommen wird. 
-Eine Salatgurke akzeptiert auch, dass Du am Morgen Deine Ruhe haben willst. 
-Mit einer Salatgurke kannst Du auch ins Kino gehen. 
-Eine Salatgurke wird niemals fragen: "Bin ich der Erste?" 
-Eine Salatgurke wird niemals fragen: "Bin ich der Beste?" 
-Eine Salatgurke würde niemals anderen Salatgurken erzählen, dass Du keine Jungfrau mehr bist. 
-Eine Salatgurke würde Dich niemals zwingen, Reizwäsche zu tragen oder mit Stiefeln ins Bett zu gehen. 
-Du kannst so viele Salatgurken haben, wie Du willst. 
-Du kannst die Salatgurke essen, wenn Du willst. 
-Eine Salatgurke ist niemals eifersüchtig auf Deinen Gynäkologen, Masseur oder Friseur. 
-Salatgurken fangen nicht an, über Dinge zu reden, die sie nicht verstehen. 
-Eine Salatgurke würde Dir niemals eine Szene machen, wenn Du noch andere Salatgurken im Kühlschrank hast. 
-Egal wie alt Du bist, Du kannst immer eine frische Salatgurke haben. 
-Eine Salatgurke interessiertes nicht, welche Zeit es im Monat ist. 
-Einer Salatgurke müsstest Du niemals vorheulen, dass es Dir leid tut. 
-Salatgurken hinterlassen keine Brandflecken, schlafen nicht auf Deiner Brust ein und sabbern nicht auf Dein Kissen. 
-Salatgurken können die ganze Nacht aufbleiben, und Du brauchst nicht im Nassen zu schlafen. 
-Eine Salatgurke würde Dich nie in Sorge zurücklassen. 
-Salatgurken nehmen niemals Deine Telefongespräche an oder leihen Dein Auto aus. 
-Salatgurken fressen nicht Deinen Kühlschrank leer oder saufen Deinen Alkohol aus. 
-Salatgurken lassen nicht überall ihre dreckigen Unterhosen liegen. 
-Eine Salatgurke hinterlässt die Klobrille immer so, wie sie war. 
-Eine Salatgurke verlässt Dich nie wegen: 
  einer anderen Frau 
  einem anderen Mann 
  einer anderen Gurke 
-Du weißt immer, wo Deine Salatgurke war. 
-Du wirst später niemals enttäuscht feststellen müssen, dass Deine Gurke 
  verheiratet ist 
  kokst 
  Dich zwar mag, aber Deinen Bruder liebt 
-Du musst nicht bis zur Halbzeit warten, um mit Deiner Gurke zu reden. 
-Salatgurken erwarten nie von Dir, eines Tages kleine Salatgurken zu haben. 
-Es ist einfach, eine Salatgurke fallen zu lassen. 
-Eine Salatgurke krümelt nicht in Dein Bett. 
-Salatgurken hinterlassen keinen eigenartigen Geschmack im Mund. 
-Eine Salatgurke kommt nicht spät abends besoffen nach Haus und bringt ihre Freunde mit. 
-Eine Salatgurke klaut Dir nicht die Bettdecke und bleibt trotzdem (wenn Du willst) die ganze Nacht. 
-Eine Salatgurke hinterlässt keine Knutschflecke oder Augenringe. 
-Eine Salatgurke macht dir keine Szene, wenn du mal ohne sie ausgehst (und dann auch noch bis in die frühen Morgenstunden!). 
-Einer Salatgurke musst du niemals hinterher räumen (ENORM wichtig!!!!) 
-Eine Salatgurke labert dich nicht mit blöden Anmachsprüchen voll (wie schon Adam zu Eva im Paradies sagte: "Na, bist du öfter hier?")


----------



## MrCeleron (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

boah....und so eine ist nach hause gegangen weil im anderen thread komische typen sind? *g*


----------



## pirx (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

ahhhh ... gnade!


----------



## rantz (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_- -Die durchschnittliche Länge beträgt 25 cm. 
- -Salatgurken bleiben eine ganze Woche hart. 
- -Eine Salatgurke würde Dir niemals erzählen, dass Größe gar nicht zählt. 
- -Salatgurken sind niemals zu erregt. 
- -Du kannst eine Salatgurke im Supermarkt zunächst betasten, um festzustellen, wie hart sie ist, bevor sie mit nach Hause genommen wird. 
- -Eine Salatgurke akzeptiert auch, dass Du am Morgen Deine Ruhe haben willst. 
- -Mit einer Salatgurke kannst Du auch ins Kino gehen. 
- -Eine Salatgurke wird niemals fragen: "Bin ich der Erste?" 
- -Eine Salatgurke wird niemals fragen: "Bin ich der Beste?" 
- -Eine Salatgurke würde niemals anderen Salatgurken erzählen, dass Du keine Jungfrau mehr bist. 
- -Eine Salatgurke würde Dich niemals zwingen, Reizwäsche zu tragen oder mit Stiefeln ins Bett zu gehen. 
- -Du kannst so viele Salatgurken haben, wie Du willst. 
- -Du kannst die Salatgurke essen, wenn Du willst. 
- -Eine Salatgurke ist niemals eifersüchtig auf Deinen Gynäkologen, Masseur oder Friseur. 
- -Salatgurken fangen nicht an, über Dinge zu reden, die sie nicht verstehen. 
- -Eine Salatgurke würde Dir niemals eine Szene machen, wenn Du noch andere Salatgurken im Kühlschrank hast. 
- -Egal wie alt Du bist, Du kannst immer eine frische Salatgurke haben. 
- -Eine Salatgurke interessiertes nicht, welche Zeit es im Monat ist. 
- -Einer Salatgurke müsstest Du niemals vorheulen, dass es Dir leid tut. 
- -Salatgurken hinterlassen keine Brandflecken, schlafen nicht auf Deiner Brust ein und sabbern nicht auf Dein Kissen. 
- -Salatgurken können die ganze Nacht aufbleiben, und Du brauchst nicht im Nassen zu schlafen. 
- -Eine Salatgurke würde Dich nie in Sorge zurücklassen. 
- -Salatgurken nehmen niemals Deine Telefongespräche an oder leihen Dein Auto aus. 
- -Salatgurken fressen nicht Deinen Kühlschrank leer oder saufen Deinen Alkohol aus. 
- -Salatgurken lassen nicht überall ihre dreckigen Unterhosen liegen. 
- -Eine Salatgurke hinterlässt die Klobrille immer so, wie sie war. 
- -Eine Salatgurke verlässt Dich nie wegen: 
-   einer anderen Frau 
-   einem anderen Mann 
-   einer anderen Gurke 
- -Du weißt immer, wo Deine Salatgurke war. 
- -Du wirst später niemals enttäuscht feststellen müssen, dass Deine Gurke 
-   verheiratet ist 
-   kokst 
-   Dich zwar mag, aber Deinen Bruder liebt 
- -Du musst nicht bis zur Halbzeit warten, um mit Deiner Gurke zu reden. 
- -Salatgurken erwarten nie von Dir, eines Tages kleine Salatgurken zu haben. 
- -Es ist einfach, eine Salatgurke fallen zu lassen. 
- -Eine Salatgurke krümelt nicht in Dein Bett. 
- -Salatgurken hinterlassen keinen eigenartigen Geschmack im Mund. 
- -Eine Salatgurke kommt nicht spät abends besoffen nach Haus und bringt ihre Freunde mit. 
- -Eine Salatgurke klaut Dir nicht die Bettdecke und bleibt trotzdem (wenn Du willst) die ganze Nacht. 
- -Eine Salatgurke hinterlässt keine Knutschflecke oder Augenringe. 
- -Eine Salatgurke macht dir keine Szene, wenn du mal ohne sie ausgehst (und dann auch noch bis in die frühen Morgenstunden!). 
- -Einer Salatgurke musst du niemals hinterher räumen (ENORM wichtig!!!!) 
- -Eine Salatgurke labert dich nicht mit blöden Anmachsprüchen voll (wie schon Adam zu Eva im Paradies sagte: "Na, bist du öfter hier?") 
-  _


----------



## rantz (12. Oktober 2001)

*107 gründe warum ein bier besser ist als eine frau (teil 1)*

Ein Bier wird nie eifersüchtig, wenn Du ein anderes Bier nimmst. 
In einer Bar kannst Du immer ein Bier mitnehmen. 
Ein Kater geht weg. 
Ein Bier wird nicht verärgert, wenn Du mit einer Fahne nach Hause kommst. 
Du brauchst ein Bier nicht zu waschen, bevor es gut schmeckt. 
Ein Bier kann man den ganzen Monat lang genießen. 
Ein Bier braucht man nicht ausführen und bewirten. 
Wenn Du mit einem Bier fertig bist, bekommst Du immer noch Flaschenpfand. 
Ein steriles Bier ist ein gutes Bier. 
Du kannst Dir sicher sein, Du bist der erste, der das Bier hat. 
Du kannst mehr als ein Bier pro Nacht haben und Dich nicht schuldig fühlen. 
Du kannst ein Bier mit Deinen Freunden teilen. 
Ein Bier ist immer feucht. 
Ein Bier geht schnell runter. 
Bierflecken kann man auswaschen. 
Ein Bier wartet immer geduldig im Wagen auf Dich. 
Wenn ein Bier unten gelandet ist, wirft man es weg. 
Ein Bier kommt nie zu spät. 
Bieretiketten kann mein einfach von der Flasche abziehen. 
Ein Bier hat nie Kopfschmerzen. 
Wenn Du ein Bier gut genug trinkst, hast Du immer ein gutes Gefühl im Kopf. 
Ein Bier verlangt nicht nach Gleichberechtigung. 
Ein Bier kümmert's nicht, wann Du heimkommst. 
Biere kommen immer in Sechserpacks... 
Man kann ein Bier in aller Öffentlichkeit trinken. 
Man kann sich außer Kopfschmerzen nichts anderes von einem Bier einfangen. 
Wenn Du mit einem Bier fertig bist, mußt Du nichts anderes tun als die leere Flasche wegwerfen. 
Ein Bier kostet nie mehr als 5 Dollar (Amis...  ) und wird dich nie durstig lassen. 
Wenn Du mit einem Bier fertig bist, nimm das nächste. 
Du wirst nie Bieretiketten auf der Wange haben... 
Bier schaut am Morgen genauso wie am Abend aus. 
Ein Bier schaut nicht regelmäßig bei Dir vorbei. 
Ein Bier stört es nicht, wenn jemand das Zimmer betritt. 
Ein Bier stört es nicht, die Kinder zu wecken. 
Ein Bier bekommt keine Krämpfe. 
Ein Bier hat keine Mutter. 
Ein Bier hat keine Moral. 
Ein Bier spielt nicht einmal im Monat verrückt. 
Ein Bier hört Dir immer geduldig zu und streitet niemals. 
Bieretiketten kommen nicht einmal im Jahr aus der Mode. 
Bieretiketten sind im Preis schon mit enthalten. 
Bier weint nicht, es blubbert. 
Ein Bier hat nie kalte Hände oder Füße. 
Ein Bier verlangt nicht nach Gerechtigkeit. 
Ein Bier ist nie übergewichtig. 
Wenn Du die Biersorte wechselst, brauchst Du kein Unterhalt zu zahlen. 
Ein Bier wird nie mit Deiner Kreditkarte abhauen. 
Ein Bier hat keinen Rechtsanwalt. 
Ein Bier braucht nicht viel Platz im WC. 
Ein Bier kann Dir keine Krankheiten wie Herpes zufügen. 
Einem Bier kümmert Dein Fahrstil nicht. 
Ein Bier wechselt nicht seine Meinung.


----------



## Sophokles (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

Also Sanny, also Sanny, schäm dich


----------



## rantz (12. Oktober 2001)

*107 gründe warum ein bier besser ist als eine frau (teil 2)*

Einem Bier kümmert es nicht, ob Du rülpst oder einen fahren läßt. 
Ein Bier ärgert Dich nicht. 
Ein Bier fragt nicht danach, das Fernsehprogramm zu wechseln. 
Ein Bier bringt Dich nicht dazu, Einkaufen zu gehen. 
Ein Bier bringt Dich auch nicht dazu, den Müll rauszubringen. 
Ein Bier bringt Dich auch nicht dazu, den Rasen zu mähen. 
Ein Bier kümmert's nicht, Chuck Norris oder Charles Bronson-Filme zu sehen. 
Ein Bier hat man sehr leicht bei der Hand. 
Dicke, volle Biere sind umso besser. 
Ein Bier sagt nie nein. 
In einem Bier kann man sich leicht reinversetzen. 
Ein Bier beschwert sich nicht, wenn Du es irgendwohin mitnimmst. 
Auf einer Party verschwindet das Bier nicht zusammen mit anderen Bieren. 
Ein Bier trägt kein BH. 
Ein Bier kümmert's nicht, schmutzig zu werden. 
Ein Bier stört sich nicht an Gefühllosigkeit. 
Ein Bier verbraucht nicht das gesamte Toilettenpapier. 
Ein Bier lebt nicht mit seiner Mutter zusammen. 
Ein Bier macht Dich nicht schlapp. 
Ein Bier kümmert sich nicht um Manieren. 
Ein Bier schreit nicht herum. 
Ein Bier kümmert sich nicht um die Fußball-Saison. 
Ein Bier schleppt Dich sicher nicht mit zur Kirche. 
Ein Bier kann 'Vergaser' sicher besser buchstabieren als eine Frau. 
Ein Bier denkt nicht, Fußball sei bescheuert aus wer weiß was für Gründen. 
Ein Bier hat oftmals mehr Ahnung von Computer als eine Frau... 
Ein Bier wird nicht sauer, wenn Du andere Biere in Deiner Nähe hast. 
Ein Bier wird nie behaupten, diese Werbungen mit den Babies sind irgendwie "süß". 
Wenn ein Bier ausläuft, riecht es für eine Weile irgendwie gut... 
Ein Bier nennt Dich sicher kein sexistisches Schwein, weil Du "Dobermann" statt "Doberperson" sagst. 
Ein Bier erhebt kein Geschrei über solche Kleinigkeiten wie einen hochgeklappten Toilettensitz. 
Wenn Du ein "5500 ccm V8" in der Nähe eines Bieres erwähnst, denkt es sicher nicht an einer riesigen Büchse Gemüsesaft. 
Ein Bier beschwert sich nicht, daß Sicherheitsgurte wehtun. 
Ein Bier raucht nicht im Auto. 
Ein Bier streitet nicht damit rum, daß es keinen Unterschied darin gäbe, ein unidentifiziertes Flogobjekt im Kriegsgebiet abzuschießen und ein koreanisches Verkehrsflugzeug vom Himmel zu holen. 
Ein Bier kauft nie ein Auto mit Automatikgetriebe. 
Ein Bier ist immer bereit, das Haus rechtzeitig zur Party zu verlassen. 
Ein Bier wartet nicht auf Komplimente. 
Einige Biere (St. Pauli Girl) haben super Titten... 
Bier schmeckt einfach gut. 
Wenn Du ein Bier zuerst nur anschauen und später dann doch austrinken willst, erhebt es sicher kein Geschrei. 
Selbst ein eiskaltes Bier wird Dich gewähren lassen. 
Ein Bier wird Dich nie dazu bringen, vom Einkaufen ein paar Tampons mitzubringen. 
Ein Bier kümmert es nicht, daß Du liegst, wenn Du gerade den "Penthouse" nach Deiner Aussage "nur wegen der Artikel" liest. 
Ein Bier sagt nie, Du könntest ins Gefängnis kommen, wenn Du ein Fußballspiel ohne einer ausdrückliche Zustimmung der dafür zuständigen Stellen auf Video aufzeichnest. 
Ein Bier würde nie Deinen Wagen mit dem schlechtesten Benzin volltanken mit der Begründung, daß man dadurch die paar Pfennige spart. 
Ein Bier wird Dich nie dazu bringen, einen schwedischen Film zu sehen. 
Ein Bier bringt Dich nicht dazu, irgendetwas Vegetarisches zu essen, das einfach abscheulich schmeckt. 
Ein Bier wird nie den Satz benutzen: "Iß - es ist sehr gesund." (Gerade dieser Satz verdirbt so manchen den Appetit) 
Bist Du mit einem Bier fertig, macht der Gedanke an ein anderes Bier Dich nicht krank. 
Ein Bier lügt nie. 
Ein Bier geht nicht fremd. 
Ein Bier kann kein Unfall mit Deinem Wagen machen. 
Bei einem Bier weiß man vorher auf den Pfennig genau, was es kosten wird. 
Einem Bier kümmert es nicht, wenn Du die ganze Nacht am Computer verbringst.


----------



## Sophokles (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 107 gründe warum ein bier besser ist als eine frau (teil 2)*

Hmm, Rantz, versuch mal genau nachzudenken, was der Nachteil des Bieres gegenüber der Salatgurke ist. Na, kapiert?
LOL, wie soll man auch mit nem Bier f*cken, der Rest ist aber wirklich gut


----------



## patrickbateman (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

Ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Salatgurke für die Zukunft nur das Beste. Würde mich freuen, zur Hochzeit eingeladen zu werden. Eigentlich wollte ich an dieser Stelle 50 Gründe anführen, warum ein Wasserglas mit einem aufgerollten, auf Körpertemperatur erwärmten Filetsteak darin besser ist als eine Frau, aber es soll in diesem Forum vor Minderjährigen nur so wimmeln, und die Gedankenpolizei ist hier auch sehr aktiv, aus diesem Grunde behaupte ich das einfach mal frech, ohne es zu begründen.


----------



## MrCeleron (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 107 gründe warum ein bier besser ist als eine frau (teil 2)*

hm natürlich kannst du ein bier f*cken. die frage ist nur obs was bringt  (außer das dein bestes stück eingesaut ist)


----------



## MrCeleron (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 107 gründe warum ein bier besser ist als eine frau (teil 2)*

na gut, in einer flasche gehts natürlich nicht *g*


----------



## fmartens (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

Hau dir doch Salz und Pfeffer auf die Gurke!
Das soll auch Spass machen!!


----------



## MrCeleron (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

hey, wenn schon dann wenigstens tabasco


----------



## LoWang (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

Meine Vorteile gegenüber einer salatgurke:

 das mit den 26cm wird mir niemand glauben 
 mit mir kann man sich besser unterhalten.
 mich muss man nicht im kühlschrank aufbewahren.
 mich kann man auch den freundinnen vorstellen
 ich hab mehr in der birne (wahrscheinlich)
 ich verwelke nicht in einer woche.
 ich kann mehrere stellungen als die dummer gurke
 ich hab immer zigarreten dabei (für danach)
 mich machen die mitbewohner nicht versehentlich zu salat
 ich kann mit dem hund gasi gehen (wichtig  )
 ich kann Einmachglässer öffnen
 ich küsse besser


----------



## Sanny (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

@rantz: *ROFL* Das ist auch super. 

@patrick: okok, ich wusste doch, ich hätte dazuschreiben sollen, daß der Text des Postings nicht zwangsläufig auch meine Meinung darstellt. War ja klar, daß das wieder irgendjemand falsch auslegt. 

Also nochmal für alle: Ich bevorzuge trotz der oben genannten Gründe den Mann, Salatgurken werden bei mir gegessen, sonst nix. *g*


----------



## Sophokles (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

Hehe, auch nett , obwohl man das Stück Fleisch richtig justieren müsste 

Cele,  dann fragt einen die nächste, ob man ein Kondom mit Biergeschmack drauf hat


----------



## patrickbateman (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

- @patrick: okok, ich wusste doch, ich hätte dazuschreiben sollen, daß der Text des Postings nicht zwangsläufig auch meine Meinung darstellt. War ja klar, daß das wieder irgendjemand falsch auslegt. 

Das ganze war also nur ein Witz, ein harmloser Scherz sozusagen? Ist Dir eigentlich bewußt, wie Du damit meine Gefühle verletzt hast? Vor meiner Beziehung mit dem Filetsteak habe ich 4 Jahre in einer glücklichen Dreierbeziehung mit einem Avocado und einer Artischocke verbracht, und es steht Dir einfach nicht zu, das zu verurteilen oder für lustig zu halten. Ich lasse mich hier nicht diskriminieren, kann aber leider nicht weiterschreiben, da mein Filetsteak schon wieder von grünlich schimmernden Fliegen angebaggert wird - verschwindet, ihr Gigolos, das ist mein Steak!


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_- Also nochmal für alle: Ich bevorzuge trotz der oben genannten Gründe den Mann, Salatgurken werden bei mir gegessen, sonst nix. *g*_

Das will ich für doch schwer hoffen. In geschnittener oder geriebener Form dürfte Thomas nicht mehr so ansehnlich sein wie in seinem ganzheitlichen Zustand. Allerdings dürftest du dann endlich deiner Liebe zu Chilli-Pulver freien Lauf lassen - und ihn nicht nur damit bekochen, sondern ihn _darin_ kochen.

Wie auch immer, ich empfehle zu beiden Möglichkeiten einen trockenen Thomas Weißwein.


----------



## Sanny (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_- - Also nochmal für alle: Ich bevorzuge trotz der oben genannten Gründe den Mann, Salatgurken werden bei mir gegessen, sonst nix. *g*
- 
- Das will ich für doch schwer hoffen. In geschnittener oder geriebener Form dürfte Thomas nicht mehr so ansehnlich sein wie in seinem ganzheitlichen Zustand. Allerdings dürftest du dann endlich deiner Liebe zu Chilli-Pulver freien Lauf lassen - und ihn nicht nur damit bekochen, sondern ihn darin kochen.
- 
- Wie auch immer, ich empfehle zu beiden Möglichkeiten einen trockenen Thomas Weißwein. 
-  _

OMG! *g* Das nächste Mal hol ich mir einen Zweitnick, bevor ich sowas poste. *gg*


----------



## Sanny (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_Das ganze war also nur ein Witz, ein harmloser Scherz sozusagen? Ist Dir eigentlich bewußt, wie Du damit meine Gefühle verletzt hast? Vor meiner Beziehung mit dem Filetsteak habe ich 4 Jahre in einer glücklichen Dreierbeziehung mit einem Avocado und einer Artischocke verbracht, und es steht Dir einfach nicht zu, das zu verurteilen oder für lustig zu halten. Ich lasse mich hier nicht diskriminieren, kann aber leider nicht weiterschreiben, da mein Filetsteak schon wieder von grünlich schimmernden Fliegen angebaggert wird - verschwindet, ihr Gigolos, das ist mein Steak! _

OH ... verzeih mir bitte, natürlich wollte ich dich und dein Steak in keinster Weise angreifen. Ich kenne selbst einige Steaks, die ich als zarte, wohlriechende und (liebevoll garniert) auch durchaus als ansehnliche ... öhm ... Dinger schätze. Ja, man könnte sogar sagen, ich habe sie zum Fressen gerne. Deshalb möchte ich dich und dein Steak um Entschuldigung bitten, ich wünsche euch auch weiterhin alles Gute und verspreche zukünftig vorsichtiger zu posten.


----------



## Sigmata (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_- Meine Vorteile gegenüber einer salatgurke:
- 
-  das mit den 26cm wird mir niemand glauben 
-  mit mir kann man sich besser unterhalten.
-  mich muss man nicht im kühlschrank aufbewahren.
-  mich kann man auch den freundinnen vorstellen
-  ich hab mehr in der birne (wahrscheinlich)
-  ich verwelke nicht in einer woche.
-  ich kann mehrere stellungen als die dummer gurke
-  ich hab immer zigarreten dabei (für danach)
-  mich machen die mitbewohner nicht versehentlich zu salat
-  ich kann mit dem hund gasi gehen (wichtig  )
-  ich kann Einmachglässer öffnen
-  ich küsse besser
-  _

Ahrgh !! Hast du etwa Das OBECOOLE Spiel ??? LOWANG ??
KRASSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LoWang (12. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_- - Meine Vorteile gegenüber einer salatgurke:
- - 
- -  das mit den 26cm wird mir niemand glauben 
- -  mit mir kann man sich besser unterhalten.
- -  mich muss man nicht im kühlschrank aufbewahren.
- -  mich kann man auch den freundinnen vorstellen
- -  ich hab mehr in der birne (wahrscheinlich)
- -  ich verwelke nicht in einer woche.
- -  ich kann mehrere stellungen als die dummer gurke
- -  ich hab immer zigarreten dabei (für danach)
- -  mich machen die mitbewohner nicht versehentlich zu salat
- -  ich kann mit dem hund gasi gehen (wichtig  )
- -  ich kann Einmachglässer öffnen
- -  ich küsse besser
- -  
- 
- Ahrgh !! Hast du etwa Das OBECOOLE Spiel ??? LOWANG ??
- KRASSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!! _


*verzweifeltschau* was hab ich?
ich hab nix gemacht


----------



## Sigmata (13. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

- - Ahrgh !! Hast du etwa Das OBECOOLE Spiel ??? LOWANG ??
- - KRASSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
- 
- 
- *verzweifeltschau* was hab ich?
- ich hab nix gemacht

ROFL ich meine Deinen Namen !!!!!!!!!!!
LO WANG is doch der Typ von Shaddow Worrier.........

HABEN WILL.... SUCHEN WIE VERRUECKT !!!!!!!


----------



## Fetteratte (14. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_- - - Also nochmal für alle: Ich bevorzuge trotz der oben genannten Gründe den Mann, Salatgurken werden bei mir gegessen, sonst nix. *g*
- - 
- - Das will ich für doch schwer hoffen. In geschnittener oder geriebener Form dürfte Thomas nicht mehr so ansehnlich sein wie in seinem ganzheitlichen Zustand. Allerdings dürftest du dann endlich deiner Liebe zu Chilli-Pulver freien Lauf lassen - und ihn nicht nur damit bekochen, sondern ihn darin kochen.
- - 
- - Wie auch immer, ich empfehle zu beiden Möglichkeiten einen trockenen Thomas Weißwein. 

*ROFL* Ha, mehr davon  Die Sache mit der Salaltgurke kannte ich noch nicht. Muß ich mir gleich mal für meine HP merken *g*
- -  
- 
- OMG! *g* Das nächste Mal hol ich mir einen Zweitnick, bevor ich sowas poste. *gg*
-  _


----------



## Bora (15. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

Jetzt überlegt mal..
die arme verzweifelte Person..
mit welcher Art von Mensch war die wohl konfrontiert
dem Krümelmonster
Sachsenpaule
Stefan Raab
Brigitte Nielsen
Hugh Grant
Bud Bundy
and so on


----------



## LoWang (15. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_- - - Ahrgh !! Hast du etwa Das OBECOOLE Spiel ??? LOWANG ??
- - - KRASSSSSS !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
- - 
- - 
- - *verzweifeltschau* was hab ich?
- - ich hab nix gemacht
- 
- ROFL ich meine Deinen Namen !!!!!!!!!!!
- LO WANG is doch der Typ von Shaddow Worrier.........
- 
- HABEN WILL.... SUCHEN WIE VERRUECKT !!!!!!!
- 
-  _

ich habs 

wennst willst schick ichs dir


----------



## Schleiferin (15. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_- Meine Vorteile gegenüber einer salatgurke:
- 
-  das mit den 26cm wird mir niemand glauben 
-  mit mir kann man sich besser unterhalten.
-  mich muss man nicht im kühlschrank aufbewahren.
-  mich kann man auch den freundinnen vorstellen
-  ich hab mehr in der birne (wahrscheinlich)
-  ich verwelke nicht in einer woche.
-  ich kann mehrere stellungen als die dummer gurke
-  ich hab immer zigarreten dabei (für danach)
-  mich machen die mitbewohner nicht versehentlich zu salat
-  ich kann mit dem hund gasi gehen (wichtig  )
-  ich kann Einmachglässer öffnen
-  ich küsse besser
-  _

Wow, ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was für Supermänner wir in der Community haben. Echt der Hammer.....
Und das sage ich, obwohl ich Einmachgläser selber öffnen kann, mein Hund sehr anspruchsvoll seine Gassigeh-Begleiter auswählt.
Hmm, bezüglich besserer Unterhaltung und besserem Küssen, das ist wohl eher subjektiv, oder??
Mal ganz unter uns, da braucht Deine Freundin sicher ne Fliegenklatsche, um die zahlreichen Verehrerinnen auf Distanz zu halten ?! *lach*

Schleiferin


----------



## shopgirl (16. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_- - Meine Vorteile gegenüber einer salatgurke:
- - 
- -  das mit den 26cm wird mir niemand glauben 
- -  mit mir kann man sich besser unterhalten.
- -  mich muss man nicht im kühlschrank aufbewahren.
- -  mich kann man auch den freundinnen vorstellen
- -  ich hab mehr in der birne (wahrscheinlich)
- -  ich verwelke nicht in einer woche.
- -  ich kann mehrere stellungen als die dummer gurke
- -  ich hab immer zigarreten dabei (für danach)
- -  mich machen die mitbewohner nicht versehentlich zu salat
- -  ich kann mit dem hund gasi gehen (wichtig  )
- -  ich kann Einmachglässer öffnen
- -  ich küsse besser
- -  
- 
- Wow, ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was für Supermänner wir in der Community haben. Echt der Hammer.....
- Und das sage ich, obwohl ich Einmachgläser selber öffnen kann, mein Hund sehr anspruchsvoll seine Gassigeh-Begleiter auswählt.
- Hmm, bezüglich besserer Unterhaltung und besserem Küssen, das ist wohl eher subjektiv, oder??
- Mal ganz unter uns, da braucht Deine Freundin sicher ne Fliegenklatsche, um die zahlreichen Verehrerinnen auf Distanz zu halten ?! *lach*
- 
- Schleiferin
-  _

der ganze text läuft jetzt schon durch unsere klassen  *erheiternd*


----------



## LoWang (17. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_- - - Meine Vorteile gegenüber einer salatgurke:
- - - 
- - -  das mit den 26cm wird mir niemand glauben 
- - -  mit mir kann man sich besser unterhalten.
- - -  mich muss man nicht im kühlschrank aufbewahren.
- - -  mich kann man auch den freundinnen vorstellen
- - -  ich hab mehr in der birne (wahrscheinlich)
- - -  ich verwelke nicht in einer woche.
- - -  ich kann mehrere stellungen als die dummer gurke
- - -  ich hab immer zigarreten dabei (für danach)
- - -  mich machen die mitbewohner nicht versehentlich zu salat
- - -  ich kann mit dem hund gasi gehen (wichtig  )
- - -  ich kann Einmachglässer öffnen
- - -  ich küsse besser
- - -  
- - 
- - Wow, ich bin immer wieder erstaunt, was für Supermänner wir in der Community haben. Echt der Hammer.....
- - Und das sage ich, obwohl ich Einmachgläser selber öffnen kann, mein Hund sehr anspruchsvoll seine Gassigeh-Begleiter auswählt.
- - Hmm, bezüglich besserer Unterhaltung und besserem Küssen, das ist wohl eher subjektiv, oder??
- - Mal ganz unter uns, da braucht Deine Freundin sicher ne Fliegenklatsche, um die zahlreichen Verehrerinnen auf Distanz zu halten ?! *lach*
- - 
- - Schleiferin
- -  
- 
- der ganze text läuft jetzt schon durch unsere klassen  *erheiternd*
-  _

*verbeug*


----------



## Salatgurke (18. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

*rotwerd* jetzt schmeichelst du mir aber....

ich komme gleich mal wieder bei dir vorbei


----------



## Sanny (18. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

OH MEIN GOOOTT !!
Warum artet das so aus, häh?!? *verzweifelt guck*
Ich hab das doch nur hier reinkopiert *heul*... ich mag keine Gurken ... ICH HASSE GURKEN! *g*


----------



## MrCeleron (18. Oktober 2001)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

tatsächlich? naja, dafür haben wir jetzt ja sogar schon gurken im chat  du wirst also wohl täglich damit konfrontiert werden, hehe...


----------



## RPDBiohazard (15. Januar 2002)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_- @rantz: *ROFL* Das ist auch super. 
- 
- @patrick: okok, ich wusste doch, ich hätte dazuschreiben sollen, daß der Text des Postings nicht zwangsläufig auch meine Meinung darstellt. War ja klar, daß das wieder irgendjemand falsch auslegt. 
- 
- Also nochmal für alle: Ich bevorzuge trotz der oben genannten Gründe den Mann, Salatgurken werden bei mir gegessen, sonst nix. *g* 
- 
-  _

Also wenn ich ne Frau wäre.... ich hätte es bestimmt schon mal ausprobiert 

LOL Das Topic muss ich einfach mal wieder hoch holen.Einfach knallig *ggg*


----------



## Sanny (15. Januar 2002)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

AAARGH, ich werde diesen Thread nie wieder los, hmm? Aber gut ... wenn ihr meine Jugendsünden hier schon rauskramt, dann will ich wenigstens noch mehr Ähnliches sehen. GOGOGO


----------



## BigPapaPump (15. Januar 2002)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

Das MÄNNERMANIFEST (Ein für alle Mal!)
Liebe Mitunterdrückte und Kampfgenossen und
geheime ewige Sieger, endlich steht es schwarz auf weiß: Die Tage, an denen Frauen sagen, sie verstünden uns nicht, sind gezählt! Hiermit leite ich Euch ein mächtiges Werkzeug weiter, damit Ihr es Euren Frauen weiterleitet, auf daß sie es lesen und hoffentlich verstehen mögen:
> >
Das MÄNNERMANIFEST (Ein für alle Mal!)
> >
Frau, Fräulein, Freundin, Verlobte, Weib, Angetraute und alle anderen Frauen,
> >
1. Wenn Du denkst, Du wärst fett, ist das wahrscheinlich auch der Fall!
>  Frag' mich nicht, ich verweigere die Aussage.
2. Wenn Du etwas willst, reicht es völlig, einfach danach zu fragen. Um eines klarzustellen: Wir sind simpel. Wir verstehen keine subtilen indirekten Fragen. Indirekte Fragen funktionieren nicht, die auf der Hand liegenden indirekten Fragen auch nicht. Sage einfach wie es ist.
3. Wenn Du eine Frage stellst, auf die Du keine Antwort erwartest, wundere Dich nicht, dass eine Antwort kommt, die Du nicht hören wolltest.
4. Wir sind SIMPEL.
Wenn ich Dich bitte, mir das Brot anzureichen, meine ich nichts anderes als das. Es ist kein Vorwurf, dass es nicht auf dem Tisch steht. Es gibt weder versteckte Andeutungen noch Vorwürfe. Wir sind wirklich simpel.
5. Wir sind SIMPEL.
Es macht keinen Sinn mich zu fragen an was ich denke! 96,5% der Zeit denken Männer an Sex. Nein, wir sind nicht besessen, es ist einfach das, was uns am meisten gefällt.
6. Wir sind SIMPEL.
Manchmal denke ich nicht an Dich. Das ist nicht schlimm. Gewöhn Dich bitte daran. Frage mich bitte nicht, woran ich denke, es sei denn Du bist bereit, über Politik, Wirtschaft, Philosophie, Fußball, Saufen, Titten, Hintern oder Autos zureden.
7. Freitag/Samstag/Sonntag = viel fressen =Freunde = Fußball vorm Fernseher = Bier = schlechte Manieren. Es ist wie Vollmond oder Ebbe und Flut...oder eure Monatsblutung. Es ist unvermeidlich!
8. Einkaufen macht keinen Spaß, und ich, ich werde nie Gefallen daran finden, ausser es ist meine Entscheidung!
9. Wenn wir irgendwo hingehen, welche Klamotten Du auch trägst, es steht Dir super. Ich schwör's.
10. Du hast genug Kleider und genug Schuhe. Heulen ist Erpressung. Mich selbst pleite zu machen ist kein Liebesbeweis an Dich.
11. Die meisten Männer haben 3 Paar Schuhe. Ich wiederhole: Wir sind SIMPEL. Wie kommst Du auf die Idee ich könnte nur einen Hauch von Ahnung haben welches von Deinen 30 Paar Schuhen am besten dazu passt?
12. Einfache Antworten wie Ja oder Nein sind völlig ausreichend, egal wie die Frage lautet!
13. Wenn Du ein Problem hast, bitte mich nur darum Dir zu helfen, das Problem  zu lösen. Bitte mich nicht, Dich zu bemitleiden, wie es Deine Freundinnen tun.
14. Kopfschmerzen die 8 Wochen dauern sind keine
Kopfschmerzen! Geh zum Arzt!
15. Wenn ich etwas sage, das auf zwei Arten interpretiert werden kann und eins von beiden beunruhigt Dich oder macht Dich unglücklich, meine ich das andere!
16. ALLE Männer sehen nur 16 Farben. Pfirsich ist eine Frucht und keine Farbe!
17. Und was für eine Farbe ist überhaupt Apriko(t), und wie zur Hölle schreibt man das?
18. Bier gefällt uns, wie euch Handtaschen gefallen. Ihr verstehts nicht, wir auch nicht.
19. Wenn ich Dich frage, was los ist und Du sagst "nichts", werde ich Dir glauben und so tun, als ob alles in bester Ordnung sei!
20. Frag nicht: "Magst Du mich?". Sei Dir sicher, dass ich nicht bei Dir wäre, wäre das nicht der Fall!
21. Die Basisregel, im Falle des geringsten Zweifels, egal worum es geht: Nimm das einfachste!
> >
WIR SIND WIRKLICH SIMPEL!!!!
> >
BITTE DIESES MANIFEST UNTER SO VIEL FRAUEN WIE
MÖGLICH VERBREITEN, AUF DASS SIE ENDLICH DIE MÄNNER VERSTEHEN MÖGEN, FÜR EIN UND ALLEMAL. 
BITTE
AUCH UNTER MÖGLICHST VIELEN MÄNNERN VERBREITEN, DAMIT SIE WISSEN, DASS SIE IN IHREM KAMPF NICHT ALLEINE SIND.


----------



## BigPapaPump (15. Januar 2002)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

Thema: Ein kleiner Brief 
FÜR MEINE LIEBE FREUNDIN, 
Im letzten Jahr habe ich versucht 365 Mal mit dir zu
schlafen. 
Ich hab es 36 mal geschafft, das ist ein Durchschnitt von einmal in zehn Tagen. 
Das folgende ist eine Liste warum ich nicht öfter
Erfolg hatte: 
54 Mal waren die Laken sauber 
17 Mal war es zu spät 
49 Mal warst du zu müde 
20 Mal war es zu heiß 
15 Mal hast du vorgespielt zu schlafen 
22 Mal hattest du Kopfschmerzen 
17 Mal hattest du Angst das Baby zu wecken 
16 Mal hattest du Muskelkater 
12 Mal war es nicht die richtige Zeit im Monat 
19 Mal musstest du früh aufstehen 
9 Mal hast du gesagt du hättest keine Lust 
7 Mal hattest du Sonnenbrand 
6 Mal hast du die Spätshows gesehen 
5 Mal wolltest du nicht deine neue Frisur zerstören 
3 Mal hast du gesagt, die Nachbarn würden uns hören 
9 Mal hast du gesagt, deine Mutter würde uns hören 

Von den 36 Malen, wo wir es getan haben, hat sich
die Anstrengung nicht gelohnt (?), weil: 
6 Mal hast du nur da gelegen 
8 Mal hast du mich erinnert, das ein Riß in der Decke ist 
4 Mal hast du gesagt, ich soll mich beeilen und fertig werden 
7 Mal musste ich dich wecken und sagen, dass ich fertig war 
11 Mal hatte ich Angst, dass ich dich verletzt hatte, weil du dich bewegtest 
-------------------------------------------------------------------

FÜR MEINEN LIEBEN FREUND 
Ich denke ein paar Sachen hast du verdreht. Hier sind Gründe, warum du nicht mehr bekommen hast als du bekamst: 


5 Mal bist du betrunken nach Hause gekommen und hast Versucht die Katze zu *** 
36 Mal bist du gar nicht nach Hause gekommen 
21 Mal bist du nicht 'gekommen' 
33 Mal bist du zu früh 'gekommen' 
19 Mal bist du ausgelaufen, bevor du reinkamst 
38 Mal musstest du spät arbeiten 
10 Mal hast du Krämpfe in deinen Zehen bekommen 
29 Mal musstest du früh aufstehen, weil du Football gucken wolltest 
2 Mal hattest du dich geschlagen und dir hatte jemand in die Eier getreten 
4 Mal hast du 'ihn' im Reißverschluss eingeklemmt 
3 Mal hattest du eine Erkältung und deine Nase lief 
2 Mal hattest du einen Splitter im Finger 
20 Mal hast du die Lust verloren, nachdem du den ganzen Tag drüber nachgedacht hast 
6 Mal bist du in deinem Pyjama 'gekommen', weil du schmutzige Bücher gelesen hast 
98 Mal warst du zu beschäftigt Football, Baseball, etc. im Fernsehen zu gucken 

Die Male, wo wir es nicht geschafft haben, weil ich still lag war weil du nicht getroffen hattest und das Laken gebumst hast. Ich hab auch nicht über den Spalt in der Decke (crack in the ceiling) geredet, sondern hab dich gefragt, ob du mich lieber von vorn oder hinten (on my back or kneeling) willst. 

Die Male, wo ich mich bewegt habe, war, weil du gefurzt hast und ich versucht habe zu atmen.


----------



## Lady (15. Januar 2002)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_- AAARGH, ich werde diesen Thread nie wieder los, hmm? Aber gut ... wenn ihr meine Jugendsünden hier schon rauskramt, dann will ich wenigstens noch mehr Ähnliches sehen. GOGOGO 
-  _

Na zum Glück gibt es paar, die solche alten Sachen rauskramen. Ich hab nie kapiert, was die  im Chat mit dir zu tun hatte, nun weiß ich es endlich, zu der Zeit, weilte ich nämlich in den Herbstferien, hatte das damals gar nicht mitbekommen. *gg*


----------



## Bond007 (17. Januar 2002)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_Na zum Glück gibt es paar, die solche alten Sachen rauskramen. Ich hab nie kapiert, was die  im Chat mit dir zu tun hatte, nun weiß ich es endlich, zu der Zeit, weilte ich nämlich in den Herbstferien, hatte das damals gar nicht mitbekommen. *gg*_

Da hast du echt einiges verpasst *g*. Ich glaube wenn wir den Thread hier noch ein paarmal hochholen, weiß es auch wirklich der allerletzte *gg*


----------



## RPDBiohazard (17. Januar 2002)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_- Na zum Glück gibt es paar, die solche alten Sachen rauskramen. Ich hab nie kapiert, was die  im Chat mit dir zu tun hatte, nun weiß ich es endlich, zu der Zeit, weilte ich nämlich in den Herbstferien, hatte das damals gar nicht mitbekommen. *gg*
- 
- Da hast du echt einiges verpasst *g*. Ich glaube wenn wir den Thread hier noch ein paarmal hochholen, weiß es auch wirklich der allerletzte *gg* _

Am besten ist immer noch

-Salatgurken hinterlassen keinen eigenartigen Geschmack im Mund. 

*g*


----------



## Triebwerk (17. Januar 2002)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_- -Die durchschnittliche Länge beträgt 25 cm. 
- -Salatgurken bleiben eine ganze Woche hart. 
- -Eine Salatgurke würde Dir niemals erzählen, dass Größe gar nicht zählt. 
- -Salatgurken sind niemals zu erregt. 
- -Du kannst eine Salatgurke im Supermarkt zunächst betasten, um festzustellen, wie hart sie ist, bevor sie mit nach Hause genommen wird. 
- -Eine Salatgurke akzeptiert auch, dass Du am Morgen Deine Ruhe haben willst. 
- -Mit einer Salatgurke kannst Du auch ins Kino gehen. 
- -Eine Salatgurke wird niemals fragen: "Bin ich der Erste?" 
- -Eine Salatgurke wird niemals fragen: "Bin ich der Beste?" 
- -Eine Salatgurke würde niemals anderen Salatgurken erzählen, dass Du keine Jungfrau mehr bist. 
- -Eine Salatgurke würde Dich niemals zwingen, Reizwäsche zu tragen oder mit Stiefeln ins Bett zu gehen. 
- -Du kannst so viele Salatgurken haben, wie Du willst. 
- -Du kannst die Salatgurke essen, wenn Du willst. 
- -Eine Salatgurke ist niemals eifersüchtig auf Deinen Gynäkologen, Masseur oder Friseur. 
- -Salatgurken fangen nicht an, über Dinge zu reden, die sie nicht verstehen. 
- -Eine Salatgurke würde Dir niemals eine Szene machen, wenn Du noch andere Salatgurken im Kühlschrank hast. 
- -Egal wie alt Du bist, Du kannst immer eine frische Salatgurke haben. 
- -Eine Salatgurke interessiertes nicht, welche Zeit es im Monat ist. 
- -Einer Salatgurke müsstest Du niemals vorheulen, dass es Dir leid tut. 
- -Salatgurken hinterlassen keine Brandflecken, schlafen nicht auf Deiner Brust ein und sabbern nicht auf Dein Kissen. 
- -Salatgurken können die ganze Nacht aufbleiben, und Du brauchst nicht im Nassen zu schlafen. 
- -Eine Salatgurke würde Dich nie in Sorge zurücklassen. 
- -Salatgurken nehmen niemals Deine Telefongespräche an oder leihen Dein Auto aus. 
- -Salatgurken fressen nicht Deinen Kühlschrank leer oder saufen Deinen Alkohol aus. 
- -Salatgurken lassen nicht überall ihre dreckigen Unterhosen liegen. 
- -Eine Salatgurke hinterlässt die Klobrille immer so, wie sie war. 
- -Eine Salatgurke verlässt Dich nie wegen: 
-   einer anderen Frau 
-   einem anderen Mann 
-   einer anderen Gurke 
- -Du weißt immer, wo Deine Salatgurke war. 
- -Du wirst später niemals enttäuscht feststellen müssen, dass Deine Gurke 
-   verheiratet ist 
-   kokst 
-   Dich zwar mag, aber Deinen Bruder liebt 
- -Du musst nicht bis zur Halbzeit warten, um mit Deiner Gurke zu reden. 
- -Salatgurken erwarten nie von Dir, eines Tages kleine Salatgurken zu haben. 
- -Es ist einfach, eine Salatgurke fallen zu lassen. 
- -Eine Salatgurke krümelt nicht in Dein Bett. 
- -Salatgurken hinterlassen keinen eigenartigen Geschmack im Mund. 
- -Eine Salatgurke kommt nicht spät abends besoffen nach Haus und bringt ihre Freunde mit. 
- -Eine Salatgurke klaut Dir nicht die Bettdecke und bleibt trotzdem (wenn Du willst) die ganze Nacht. 
- -Eine Salatgurke hinterlässt keine Knutschflecke oder Augenringe. 
- -Eine Salatgurke macht dir keine Szene, wenn du mal ohne sie ausgehst (und dann auch noch bis in die frühen Morgenstunden!). 
- -Einer Salatgurke musst du niemals hinterher räumen (ENORM wichtig!!!!) 
- -Eine Salatgurke labert dich nicht mit blöden Anmachsprüchen voll (wie schon Adam zu Eva im Paradies sagte: "Na, bist du öfter hier?") 
-  _

toll, kann die Gurke sich auch von alleine bewegen? Sicherlich führst du auch selbstgespräche mit der Gurke, wann verlobt ihr euch?


----------



## Sanny (17. Januar 2002)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_ toll, kann die Gurke sich auch von alleine bewegen? Sicherlich führst du auch selbstgespräche mit der Gurke, wann verlobt ihr euch?
- 
-  _

Wenn ich jetzt boshaft wäre, würde ich sagen, daß da wohl was Wahres dran sein muss, wenn du ein witziges Posting so ernst nimmst, daß es dir eine so humorlose Antwort wert ist. Gut, daß ich so nett bin, ich nehm einfach mal an, du hast einen Grinser oder Smiley vergessen. 

Wobei wir dieses Thema übrigends auch schon durch hatten. Ich glaube, es war patrickbateman, der mir seine glückliche Beziehung zu einem Steak darlegte. Mögen sie glücklich und zufrieden sein, bis an ihr Lebensende. Amen.


----------



## jayjay (17. Januar 2002)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_-  - Wobei wir dieses Thema übrigends auch schon durch hatten. Ich glaube, es war patrickbateman, der mir seine glückliche Beziehung zu einem Steak darlegte. Mögen sie glücklich und zufrieden sein, bis an ihr Lebensende. Amen. 
-  _

aber um nochmal auf das Thema Steak zurückzukommen: ich hätte da Angst vor der möglichen Ansteckungsgefahr


----------



## Sanny (18. Januar 2002)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_aber um nochmal auf das Thema Steak zurückzukommen: ich hätte da Angst vor der möglichen Ansteckungsgefahr
-  _

*beruhigend tätschel* Da brauchst du keine Angst haben ... auch Viren haben ihren Stolz. *in Deckung geh*


----------



## flo_p (18. Januar 2002)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_- -Die durchschnittliche Länge beträgt 25 cm. 
- -Salatgurken bleiben eine ganze Woche hart. 
- -Eine Salatgurke würde Dir niemals erzählen, dass Größe gar nicht zählt. 
- -Salatgurken sind niemals zu erregt. 
- -Du kannst eine Salatgurke im Supermarkt zunächst betasten, um festzustellen, wie hart sie ist, bevor sie mit nach Hause genommen wird. 
- -Eine Salatgurke akzeptiert auch, dass Du am Morgen Deine Ruhe haben willst. 
- -Mit einer Salatgurke kannst Du auch ins Kino gehen. 
- -Eine Salatgurke wird niemals fragen: "Bin ich der Erste?" 
- -Eine Salatgurke wird niemals fragen: "Bin ich der Beste?" 
- -Eine Salatgurke würde niemals anderen Salatgurken erzählen, dass Du keine Jungfrau mehr bist. 
- -Eine Salatgurke würde Dich niemals zwingen, Reizwäsche zu tragen oder mit Stiefeln ins Bett zu gehen. 
- -Du kannst so viele Salatgurken haben, wie Du willst. 
- -Du kannst die Salatgurke essen, wenn Du willst. 
- -Eine Salatgurke ist niemals eifersüchtig auf Deinen Gynäkologen, Masseur oder Friseur. 
- -Salatgurken fangen nicht an, über Dinge zu reden, die sie nicht verstehen. 
- -Eine Salatgurke würde Dir niemals eine Szene machen, wenn Du noch andere Salatgurken im Kühlschrank hast. 
- -Egal wie alt Du bist, Du kannst immer eine frische Salatgurke haben. 
- -Eine Salatgurke interessiertes nicht, welche Zeit es im Monat ist. 
- -Einer Salatgurke müsstest Du niemals vorheulen, dass es Dir leid tut. 
- -Salatgurken hinterlassen keine Brandflecken, schlafen nicht auf Deiner Brust ein und sabbern nicht auf Dein Kissen. 
- -Salatgurken können die ganze Nacht aufbleiben, und Du brauchst nicht im Nassen zu schlafen. 
- -Eine Salatgurke würde Dich nie in Sorge zurücklassen. 
- -Salatgurken nehmen niemals Deine Telefongespräche an oder leihen Dein Auto aus. 
- -Salatgurken fressen nicht Deinen Kühlschrank leer oder saufen Deinen Alkohol aus. 
- -Salatgurken lassen nicht überall ihre dreckigen Unterhosen liegen. 
- -Eine Salatgurke hinterlässt die Klobrille immer so, wie sie war. 
- -Eine Salatgurke verlässt Dich nie wegen: 
-   einer anderen Frau 
-   einem anderen Mann 
-   einer anderen Gurke 
- -Du weißt immer, wo Deine Salatgurke war. 
- -Du wirst später niemals enttäuscht feststellen müssen, dass Deine Gurke 
-   verheiratet ist 
-   kokst 
-   Dich zwar mag, aber Deinen Bruder liebt 
- -Du musst nicht bis zur Halbzeit warten, um mit Deiner Gurke zu reden. 
- -Salatgurken erwarten nie von Dir, eines Tages kleine Salatgurken zu haben. 
- -Es ist einfach, eine Salatgurke fallen zu lassen. 
- -Eine Salatgurke krümelt nicht in Dein Bett. 
- -Salatgurken hinterlassen keinen eigenartigen Geschmack im Mund. 
- -Eine Salatgurke kommt nicht spät abends besoffen nach Haus und bringt ihre Freunde mit. 
- -Eine Salatgurke klaut Dir nicht die Bettdecke und bleibt trotzdem (wenn Du willst) die ganze Nacht. 
- -Eine Salatgurke hinterlässt keine Knutschflecke oder Augenringe. 
- -Eine Salatgurke macht dir keine Szene, wenn du mal ohne sie ausgehst (und dann auch noch bis in die frühen Morgenstunden!). 
- -Einer Salatgurke musst du niemals hinterher räumen (ENORM wichtig!!!!) 
- -Eine Salatgurke labert dich nicht mit blöden Anmachsprüchen voll (wie schon Adam zu Eva im Paradies sagte: "Na, bist du öfter hier?") 
-  _

eine frage sanny warum salatgurke (nicht das ich was gegen salatgurken hätte ) kann es nicht auch eine banane oder so sein!


----------



## RPDBiohazard (18. Januar 2002)

*AW: 40 Gründe, warum eine Salatgurke besser ist als ein Mann!*

_- - -Die durchschnittliche Länge beträgt 25 cm. 
- - -Salatgurken bleiben eine ganze Woche hart. 
- - -Eine Salatgurke würde Dir niemals erzählen, dass Größe gar nicht zählt. 
- - -Salatgurken sind niemals zu erregt. 
- - -Du kannst eine Salatgurke im Supermarkt zunächst betasten, um festzustellen, wie hart sie ist, bevor sie mit nach Hause genommen wird. 
- - -Eine Salatgurke akzeptiert auch, dass Du am Morgen Deine Ruhe haben willst. 
- - -Mit einer Salatgurke kannst Du auch ins Kino gehen. 
- - -Eine Salatgurke wird niemals fragen: "Bin ich der Erste?" 
- - -Eine Salatgurke wird niemals fragen: "Bin ich der Beste?" 
- - -Eine Salatgurke würde niemals anderen Salatgurken erzählen, dass Du keine Jungfrau mehr bist. 
- - -Eine Salatgurke würde Dich niemals zwingen, Reizwäsche zu tragen oder mit Stiefeln ins Bett zu gehen. 
- - -Du kannst so viele Salatgurken haben, wie Du willst. 
- - -Du kannst die Salatgurke essen, wenn Du willst. 
- - -Eine Salatgurke ist niemals eifersüchtig auf Deinen Gynäkologen, Masseur oder Friseur. 
- - -Salatgurken fangen nicht an, über Dinge zu reden, die sie nicht verstehen. 
- - -Eine Salatgurke würde Dir niemals eine Szene machen, wenn Du noch andere Salatgurken im Kühlschrank hast. 
- - -Egal wie alt Du bist, Du kannst immer eine frische Salatgurke haben. 
- - -Eine Salatgurke interessiertes nicht, welche Zeit es im Monat ist. 
- - -Einer Salatgurke müsstest Du niemals vorheulen, dass es Dir leid tut. 
- - -Salatgurken hinterlassen keine Brandflecken, schlafen nicht auf Deiner Brust ein und sabbern nicht auf Dein Kissen. 
- - -Salatgurken können die ganze Nacht aufbleiben, und Du brauchst nicht im Nassen zu schlafen. 
- - -Eine Salatgurke würde Dich nie in Sorge zurücklassen. 
- - -Salatgurken nehmen niemals Deine Telefongespräche an oder leihen Dein Auto aus. 
- - -Salatgurken fressen nicht Deinen Kühlschrank leer oder saufen Deinen Alkohol aus. 
- - -Salatgurken lassen nicht überall ihre dreckigen Unterhosen liegen. 
- - -Eine Salatgurke hinterlässt die Klobrille immer so, wie sie war. 
- - -Eine Salatgurke verlässt Dich nie wegen: 
- -   einer anderen Frau 
- -   einem anderen Mann 
- -   einer anderen Gurke 
- - -Du weißt immer, wo Deine Salatgurke war. 
- - -Du wirst später niemals enttäuscht feststellen müssen, dass Deine Gurke 
- -   verheiratet ist 
- -   kokst 
- -   Dich zwar mag, aber Deinen Bruder liebt 
- - -Du musst nicht bis zur Halbzeit warten, um mit Deiner Gurke zu reden. 
- - -Salatgurken erwarten nie von Dir, eines Tages kleine Salatgurken zu haben. 
- - -Es ist einfach, eine Salatgurke fallen zu lassen. 
- - -Eine Salatgurke krümelt nicht in Dein Bett. 
- - -Salatgurken hinterlassen keinen eigenartigen Geschmack im Mund. 
- - -Eine Salatgurke kommt nicht spät abends besoffen nach Haus und bringt ihre Freunde mit. 
- - -Eine Salatgurke klaut Dir nicht die Bettdecke und bleibt trotzdem (wenn Du willst) die ganze Nacht. 
- - -Eine Salatgurke hinterlässt keine Knutschflecke oder Augenringe. 
- - -Eine Salatgurke macht dir keine Szene, wenn du mal ohne sie ausgehst (und dann auch noch bis in die frühen Morgenstunden!). 
- - -Einer Salatgurke musst du niemals hinterher räumen (ENORM wichtig!!!!) 
- - -Eine Salatgurke labert dich nicht mit blöden Anmachsprüchen voll (wie schon Adam zu Eva im Paradies sagte: "Na, bist du öfter hier?") 
- -  
- 
- eine frage sanny warum salatgurke (nicht das ich was gegen salatgurken hätte ) kann es nicht auch eine banane oder so sein! _


Mmmmm die Oberfläche der Salatgurke ist rauher als die der Banane.
Alles klar ? :o)


----------

